# In from Canada



## rtaal (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi. My work has me in Hong Kong for a couple weeks at the moment. I am 25/m. Looking for suggestions of places to go to eat or drink or hang out. Or if anyone is meeting up. Wandering alone for a couple weeks gets kind of lame quickly and all the guys I am working with are 20 years my senior. I am staying in Kowloon and talk before I left is that I will probably be back here again soon so making some contacts would be nice. Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

rtaal said:


> Hi. My work has me in Hong Kong for a couple weeks at the moment. I am 25/m. Looking for suggestions of places to go to eat or drink or hang out. Or if anyone is meeting up. Wandering alone for a couple weeks gets kind of lame quickly and all the guys I am working with are 20 years my senior. I am staying in Kowloon and talk before I left is that I will probably be back here again soon so making some contacts would be nice. Thanks for any info you can give me.



Although I left HK four years ago and being of a different age group, I suggest "Joe bananas" in Wan Chai. ( which was once described in a newspaper as "where, if you don't get laid within ten minutes, you are, outrageliously gay, horribly scarred or there with your wife...and even then twenty minutes should do it")


----------



## rtaal (Nov 22, 2012)

Good to know if I feel like doing that... I am more looking for things that are good to go do this time of year here if I manage to get some time to myself or if people are going out or anything. The guys I work with don't speak much english with me, and if I try talking they all disappear pretty quick.


----------

